# Britishpride Bulldogs



## bowbell5 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, does anyone have any contact details for the " Britishpride Bulldogs" kennel ? We are looking to buy a puppy in the summer, but cannot find any contact details for this kennel. Does anyone have any info ?? it will be our 
1st Bulldog !! we can't wait !!!

thanks


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi, I know this isnt really going to help you but thought I would post anyway.

There is a website for Britishpride as I have seen it, but since then havent seen a link for it anywhere and I only saw it two weeks ago. Like you we are hoping to get a bulldog soon, so the only advice I can give is to say ring a few of the well known breeders as they may have contact details for them.


----------



## marjoriedaws (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
With regard to contact details for Britishpride, you should contact your local Bulldog club. Mine is the London Bulldog Society or the Bulldog Breed council which is run by Judith Daws of the Outdoors Kennel.
You can find details of these people from the websites for these organisations. 
I have also been looking for some weeks now for a decent Bulldog puppy, and have researched many many breeders and looked at various websites and telephoned all of the above organistions as well as various top breeders and show people. Many of the organised breeders and well established ones are looking to breed something exceptional for the show ring, and may keep a puppy for up to around 4 months old, then decide to sell it on as a pet. As puppies change week by week and it is difficult to tell for the first few weeks if they will be that exceptional puppy suitable for the show ring.
It also depends on the dog as well of course, as the puppy may have outstanding showing potential but may not comply with what the owner requires it to do. Bulldogs are reknowned for their stubborness, and as any bulldog owner will tell you, you cannot make them do things they do not want to do.
There are lots of other excellent breeders around, some are much more commercial than others, some do it for a living, others have maybe one litter every 2 years. I have found many good breeders and their dogs are of excellent calibre. I have spoken to lots of breeders and kennel owners over the last few months. They mostly seem very helpful and knowledgable and able to pass on numbers and information if they cannot help you. 
It is not necessarily so that you will get the best dog from the well known kennels.You have to understand that show people are breeding for the best for the show ring not necessarily for the money. It is just that the shows are often about politics and its not what you know but who you know. I have found in the past that what everyone else thinks is a winner in the ring is not always so, as the judges do sometimes go for certain name kennels or have their favourites rather than judging the dogs on their own merits. I have heard this said from reputable bulldog breeders and show people. 
All I can say is, do your research well, and make sure what you decide on has healthy lines and reputable backgrounds from established breeders. Ask about the pedigree and the parents and grandparents and check them up to see what shows they have been in and what connections those dogs have with other breeders dogs if you are going to show or breed.. Quite often you will find that reputable people are on the committee or part of a bulldog organisation in some way. It would be certain that they would be a member of their local bulldog club. It is essential that dog is KC registered firstly, but does not necessarily mean that dog is of good health or from good blood lines. That is something you must take the time to research yourself. Good breeders are breeding better and better nowadays making the breed more healthy and longer living. Anything saying it is Victorian or Old Tyme etc is NOT a pure bred bulldog and should not be considered under any circumstances. The American Bulldog is reknowned for having a vicious streak and should not even be contemplated.
Do not be tempted into buying the first pup you see. Have a good look around even if it means you have to take along drive to go and view the pups, even though it is very tempting as they are so cute.Get some pictures emailed to you first of all and ask them to update them each week until the time comes for you to go and visit.Most breeders will be happy to do this and should ask you questions to see if you are suitable to take one of their pups on. You can then view the colours and the size and compare to other pups you may be interested in. And of course ALWAYS ask to see with the mother, and ask for pictures and details of the stud dog and both grandparents.BEWARE OF ANYONE THAT SEEMS LIKE A PUPPY FARMER, SOMEONE SELLING VARIOUS BREEDS THAT THEY BUY IN FROM ELSEWHERE. Meet the mother and see what her temperament is like. Bulldogs on the whole are all individual like all dogs, but generally have excellent temperaments if reared from a puppy and given the right care and attention.They are great with kids and protective of their family, but can be boisterous when playing so not really suitable for smaller children as they are so heavy and can easily knock a man over. Can be a bit destructive so be prepared for that and give them a room or the kitchen with a baby gate on the door so you can let them in and out as you wish. Lots of toys and a nice comfy warm bed. Take care in the heat and especially on hot days, they do not cope well with the heat, and you msut be very careful about leaving them anywhere too hot. Somebody left 2 in a coservatory on a hot day and they died in a few hours. They are people dogs and love human company so not good to be left alone for too long or on regular occassions.
I hope my reply has been helpful to all those looking for good advice.


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

Great post.

I would just like to add that I have been told that there is no Britishpride website, so my mistake there.


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

how about going through the KC.
I got george by searching through different lines and went to an accredited breeder registered on the KC website. 
on georges papers there are trimbul, britishpride and ocobo/mystyle lines in his pedigree.
britishpride dont have a website that i know of. and there is a high chance of a long waiting list too. good luck in your search.


----------



## marjoriedaws (Mar 10, 2008)

You should bear in mind when buying any KC reg dog that anybody can register their pups on the KC website for sale. This does not necessarily mean they will all be of the same quality, even though they may have good blood lines back in the pedigree. As I said on my previous reply, you really need to do your homework and go and look at the pups yourself. Their housing and the owners will give you a good idea of how well they have been bred, and as someone said to me recently, the way the pups are reared and what they are fed and how they are looked after also plays a big part in the puppies growth and progress.
I recently looked at 2 litters of pups and found one to be an outstanding litter and the other was nowhere near the same quality, even though the stud dogs for both litters were from the same breeder. The outcome of the pups cannot be left down to one of the parents, they must both be of good stature and be a fine specimen of the breed as well as having responsible owners that are knowledgable of the bulldog breed and preferably have a good background and experience of bulldogs.


----------



## bowbell5 (Mar 7, 2008)

hi, thanks for your replies, im sorry its taken me a while to reply but we only got back from france a couple of hours ago , we just found our "owning a bulldog" dvd in the post and will watch it tonight. many thanks for your advice


----------



## marjoriedaws (Mar 10, 2008)

Can anyone please send their pics of their bulldogs and get a good conversation going here, its very quiet!!!


----------



## marjoriedaws (Mar 10, 2008)

Boleyn said:


> Great post.
> 
> I would just like to add that I have been told that there is no Britishpride website, so my mistake there.


I have heard that the BRITISHRIDE KENNEL dogs are often shipped abroad as they fetch between £5000 and £15000 there. So not often sold in this country if at all. Most reputable breeders do not advertise anyway as they often have a waiting list.
Britishpride Cavalli got through in Crufts this year I saw. I heard that the owners of this kennel can be very intimidating. I cant say much more than that on this forum.


----------



## bowbell5 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, thanks for that, them prices are a bit strong for us, £2k is about all we want to spend as we only want a pet/companion. We just want a pup thats healthy with no medical problems, as we are new to the breed we want someone with good knowledge and scruples so we get a good pup, i think its better getting a pup from a good breeder rather than " Joe Bloggs " who lives around the corner.

many thanks


----------



## marjoriedaws (Mar 10, 2008)

You can expect to pay between £1600 and £2500 for a bulldog pup. If you want a dog rather than a bitch you will probably pay up to around £2000.
As I have been researching rather a lot I will give some pointers.
Here are some kennels that may be of interest for you to try:
Hillplace, Kezia, Iceglint, Lynmans, Eynsbrook, Ocobo Mystyle, Outdoors, Terlingfair, Jaminic. Ocobo Mystyle are a very well established kennel and a big one run by a family who have had an interest in bulldogs since the 70's.Their stud dogs are used regularly by some of the above kennels and other breeders too.
These are in no particular order. The best thing to do really is get in touch with your local Bulldog club. Mine is the South of England bulldog society or the London bulldog club. Speak to someone from your local one and they will point you in the right direction. There is also Bulldog Rescue run by Tania Holmes and you can let her know you are interested in rehoming a bulldog if you cant afford the money to buy one.


----------



## roundoakgallery (Mar 20, 2008)

bowbell5 said:


> Hi, thanks for that, them prices are a bit strong for us, £2k is about all we want to spend as we only want a pet/companion. We just want a pup thats healthy with no medical problems, as we are new to the breed we want someone with good knowledge and scruples so we get a good pup, i think its better getting a pup from a good breeder rather than " Joe Bloggs " who lives around the corner.
> 
> many thanks


I would recommend to visit as many websites of Bulldog breeders as possible. 
Try tajemnicatekli website. They will be very happy to give you some advice and you can find links to other breeders from their website.
Good luck


----------



## jostecoe (Oct 25, 2008)

We found our bulldog through the accredited breeders scheme run by the kennel club Unfortunately all the pups had gone.The breeder told us of shows she was entered into so we were fortunate to see her before we bought a pup, we also got to see the dad. Be aware that even if the name is well known in the bulldog circles this does not guarantee the health of the pups. I would suggest you visit as many shows as you can, which are advertised in dog papers, kennel club, breed clubs sites etc, see the dogs/bitches and talk to lots of owners there. If you see what you like, take contact details and ask if they are likely to be breeding and leave your details. It may take a long time, but it's worth the wait. We researched and visited shows and ended up waiting 12 months for ours, but we have got a very healthy girl, tested clear of all breed problems. By doing this we had time to research the lines they were from, see the mum and dad a few times so we were completely positive about our choice and had the chance to ask questions from the breeder before we bought. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

bowbell5 said:


> Hi, does anyone have any contact details for the " Britishpride Bulldogs" kennel ? We are looking to buy a puppy in the summer, but cannot find any contact details for this kennel. Does anyone have any info ?? it will be our
> 1st Bulldog !! we can't wait !!!
> 
> thanks


you will like these.homer and pegy


----------



## Animalmad (Oct 23, 2008)

I found that a place called "celticpride" were very good and I think their lines came from Britishpride but their pups are 2k upwards I think.


Here is their website - give the guy a ring, he is very informative and will talk forever about the breed!


Good luck!


----------

